# Revolution?



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I was thinking of using Revolution on the pups. Anyone have experience with it? anything else out there that is good that does more than one thing?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have used it since last spring. We have no problems with fleas around here, Thank God... so not sure how wll it does for them. I like it as ony one treatment for several parasites and it is only about $12 a dose per dog vs heartguard, frontline $$$.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

That is what I was liking about it. We have lots of ticks around here though, not really fleas. I've always kept my animals flea free. But everywhere is HM.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Revolution is the only thing I've ever used on Molly and we have had no problems with it at all. I'm just starting out in tracking with her so we will be exposed to more ticks







(not too excited about that part of tracking), so we'll see how this Revolution works on the ticks.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I use it on all my dogs and cats. I have never had an issue with it.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

I have used Revolution with my cats for as long as I have had them and I really like the product. One of my cats did have a slight hair loss reaction to it, so I now make sure to not place the Revolution in the same spot as the previous months dose. 

When I got my pup I automatically thought I would use it for her too since I liked the idea of a one product treatment. However, my vet pointed out that the Revolution for Cats actually is designed to treat/prevent more than the Revolution for dogs. I cannot for the life of me remember which things, but my vet recommends Frontline and Heartguard for the dogs and Revolution for cats. 

Might be something to check into.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

The reason I didn't want both heartguard and frontline is the cost. It would be double that of Revolution. I have an appt with the vet on the 27th. Don't like them but they are cheap. I don't go to the other vet till next year if I don't see her at the dog club. Plus the cost difference. I took KC in for her second shot and it was 45 euros for the distemper/rabies. That is 80 USD! just for the one shot! Germans are crazy expensive. But the vet is so worth it, I just wish we could afford to take all the pups there for everything.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Around here it was useless for the ticks, and so-so on the fleas.


----------

